# some pics of my new grow



## sgtsmoke (Nov 26, 2006)

hey guys.

i am starting new grow and figured i whould post some pics.i have 10 papaya and 3 indoor mix from gypsy nervana.they are 11 days old and growing fast.i am gonna trans plant in few days,they are under 1 400w mh 4 40w cfls 1 250w hps 1 100w hps and 2 warm 40 cfls also a 150w flouresent sun system grow light.i have the 4 40w clfs hanging from both sides of my main grow hood .just turned all the lights on the 3 days ago,my closet is 4'x2'x8' gonna be tight till i get the males out.i am gonna try some black gold worm casting soil and bat gauno this grow.havent added any nutes yet,i like to wait till i trans plant b4 adding any nutes.i am gonna use fox farm grow big then in flower gonna switch to fox farm tiger bloom.and change 400w mh to a 400w hps light.gona try to clone this time around will be first time so i might need some help from the pros.this will be my 5th grow and looking forward to the end results.ill post my progress evey 2 weeks.i have mad a couple of homeade co2 in 2 liters with yeast and sugar.i have some hosses hanging over plants.i have not worked out a timer setup yet.under the main hood i have my 400w mh and my 250w hps.i baught the hood seprate and added the extra bulb,they both fit in there great.heat is my main prob i have to leave the door open in day and close it when lights go off.kinda pain the the but,really sucks when go to 12/12 all well my temps stay 70/85 deg.kinda messy rite now with all the wires and stuff.but will redo everything when all the plats are in there bigger pots.i have everything all on breakers so f anythin shorts out there wont be any fires.i also and smoke detecters in grow room and in bedroom also.fire extinguisher close


----------



## KADE (Nov 26, 2006)

Sounds good... u'll be sure to have ppl following along.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 27, 2006)

*Whats up sgtsmoke. Glad to see your starting a new grow journal and may i say your set up looks great. :aok: Will be following your grow from beginning to end and look foward to those big fat frosty buds.  *


----------



## sgtsmoke (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks tbg.

i will post more pics when i trans plant in a few days.got some black god soil 
and some bat guano comming soon here in a few days.i have to get them out of those little cups soon.i have one question tho,

wheni get my soil black gold soil worm castings 
do i have to mix in some potting soil with it?
can i use it straight?

i have never used it b4 -----)newbie here


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Looks Like You Did Some Reading Thats Whats Ups Keep Up The Good Work


----------



## sgtsmoke (Nov 27, 2006)

i want to get a co2 setup but heat will be my main prob.the only way to get the heat out is i leave my door open when lights are on and closed when off.u can se in my pics i have a 15inch fan above my main hood wich works good my temps stay at like 75/85 now.but when i do the co2 door has to be closed and fans off.
i was thinking if i can just leave my 400w mh light on and have the other lights off.my room gets in the 90s with door closed and just that light on.it will only be like an hour or so.i asked my girlfriend that i want an enclosed hood with 6 inch duct for christmas ho ho ho


----------



## sgtsmoke (Dec 2, 2006)

hello all.

just wanted to post some updated pics.i transplanted to diff pot yesterday.i used a diff soil mix this time,i whent with some worm castings and bat guano this time.mixed it in with my usual potting soil i get from home depot.the reason i put some in the smaller pots because i dont have the room for 13 full sized pots so i put some in smaller pots till i can sex them and get the males out.and retransplat them again .sucks not haveing enough room,everything is going good so far there almost 3 weeks old and healthy.gonna start annd a small dose of fox farm grow big next week.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 2, 2006)

*Whats up sgtsmoke. :headbang:  The babies are looking great man. Whatever your doing keep it up. Better hope you don't end up with all females man or your gonna have a freaking jungle. :aok: *


----------



## Zarnon (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey SGT!!

Tennnnnnnnnnn hut!!!  All buds at attention!

Welp dude,  good job so far.  Heat is a problem.  The main issue with keeping that door open is light leak during flower.   Also probably going to get a little humid once those plants build up sufficient mass.   I'd work on addressing it now so it doesn't become a major issue when it's critical.

Good luck!


----------



## sgtsmoke (Dec 2, 2006)

ya heat is mjr problem.what i do when flowering is i close the door when the lights go off.i usually set my time schedule  6am.6pm,im from the east so its dark here at 6pm and if i get home to late b4 i can close the door there is no ambiant light comming in, but i am good at keeping the door closed when lights are off.then when lights are on at 6am i open the door.its a pain in the but.but it works,i have a panel of insulation that i stick in the door with mylar and one side of it.it closes of half of the door.and top is open for air to blow out thanks TBG ya that whould **** if i had all females.but i have learned to do more seeds so i have more chance to get more females.i can pack 8 3gall pots in there.i have 13 going now hope to get 8 females.if i get more my buddie grows also,i told him ill hook him up with some femals.

what is good humidity during veg and flower?

i am at 34/40% humidity now.i took some pics of the piece of insulation.one pic you can see the mylar.and the other pic its in its place


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 3, 2006)

*If i'm not mistaken i think your humidity should be higher than 50% during veg and 50% or lower during flower. *


----------



## sgtsmoke (Dec 3, 2006)

what can i do to bring up my humidity?
add some water in a bowl in the room


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 4, 2006)

It has been suggested to me by the guy at the local hydro store.  Take a bowl of water and stand 1 or 2 sponges up in the water with half of the sponges above the water line so as to draw water up the sponges and into the room.  This just a suggestion and it might help. :farm:


----------



## sgtsmoke (Dec 4, 2006)

ok ill try it thanks greenthumb.i just added a small dose of fox farm grow big to my water today.hope they take it ok,i only added half teaspoon to the water.i also checked my ph today it was at 6.8.i think im in the good zone.


----------



## sgtsmoke (Dec 10, 2006)

hey everybody.
just wanted to post some progress.week 4 and everything is great babies are healthy and growing strong.they took my fox farm nutes good,i just upped the dose today to 1teaspoon.


----------



## sgtsmoke (Dec 10, 2006)

hey guys.
i have a question
the plant in jpg3 far bottom corner looks funky,like the runt of the bunch.chould be in transplant shock?
it was like that b4 i added the nutes.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 11, 2006)

*Whats up sgtsmoke. Yes your babies are coming right along and looking great. We always seem to have a runt or two in our garden but they always seem to come around in the end. Your doing a great job my friend keep it up.  *


----------



## sgtsmoke (Dec 11, 2006)

thanks grunt,
i am 1 month in,and doing good.i wish i chould know which ones will be male.i only have room for 8 in there.i dont want the ones in the small pots to get root bound.and there to small to cut clones yet.


----------



## sgtsmoke (Dec 11, 2006)

the other day when i gave them water i forgot to shake the leaves to get the access water off that got on them from me,i have 3 plants with burn spots on them from the water .


----------



## sgtsmoke (Dec 16, 2006)

week 5
startin to get that funky grow op smell.i whent into the back room this morning to check on things,i opend the bedroom door and theres that funky smell.hard to explain but its there lol,gonna get some california scents freshener.cant post any pics battery in cam is dead


----------



## sgtsmoke (Dec 17, 2006)

i got some battires for cam,here are some pics


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice pics Sarge, seems that your grow is coming along.  Those sexy ladies look great. :aok:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 18, 2006)

*Whats up sgtsmoke. Your ladies are looking great mang. Nice compact growth and very green. Great job keep it up.  *


----------



## sgtsmoke (Dec 18, 2006)

thanks fellas.i just turned the lights to 12/12 today.cant w8 till i get some buds.hopefully in a week or so i can find the males.so i can transplant the rest of the females  to the 3 gall pots,i only have room for  8 in there.i am hopeing to get at least 6/8 females out of 12 plants.1 question tho

do i keep giveing them the fox farm gro big for another 2/3 weeks
then switch to the bloom nutes?


----------



## sgtsmoke (Dec 18, 2006)

can you clone a clone?


----------



## sgtsmoke (Dec 22, 2006)

hey guys.
i know that this is off subject,my cat got realy realy sick last week and had to take him to the vet.he chould not  pee,fatal  to male cats toxins build up inside and kill the organs.the vet said it will cost 800/900 to fix him.my girl and i decide to have it done.they stick a catheder up his we we into the bladder and drain.after that was done he still was blocked no pee.surgey is the only fix.ANOTHER $1000 OR PUT HIM TO SLEEP.well he got the surgey no way wee can put him to sleep my girlfriend said.so now we are up to $1900
the $1000 was our christmas money for a big screen tv.we have been saving since summer.oh well it when to save a life.max is home now and doing well he hates the lamp shade on his head lol,keeps walking backwards crying and peeing all over.what the vet did was cut off his wee wee OUCH.so basically max is no longer a boy he had a sex change to a girl.

word of warning to everybody here that has male cats
dont feed them cat food with fish salmon tuna and shrimp.
a little bit is ok but constintaly like we did is not good .thing for us is we have 4 male cats and 1 female.

thanks guys hope no one is mad cause i told my story about my cat 
i am sorry if i did
just wanted to tell what happen to max my cat,so if anyone else is giveing that catfood with tuna salmon and shrimp please change.very very painfull to have syrgey.he crys very bad when pees gonna be a long recovery for him
thanks guys. BTW my plants are getting very nice growing fast.week 1 flower


----------



## learnin to gro (Dec 22, 2006)

oh man im sorry to hear that im not a cat man but ican still appreciate the love between a pet/owner.  i wish you the best of luck with them in the futurer. try to have a merry christmas


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 22, 2006)

sgtsmoke said:
			
		

> can you clone a clone?


Yes, you can. I remember a study I read a few years back that said this can be done with no harm until about the 11th-13th generation of clone. At that point, the thc dropped to almost nothing. At the time of the study, no one had figured out why.

P.S. I'm sorry to hear about the terrible illness your cat is going through. At least he owns people who take good care of him! Give him a great big scritchy scratch for me. Right behind the left ear where my cats love it so much!


----------



## sgtsmoke (Dec 23, 2006)

thanks guys for the support.max is getting better we love our cats and will do anything for them.the gray cat that is in the pic is molly my female cat

cool im glad i can clone a clone cause i have no room in my closet for a mother plant.
so far 1 week flower and no signs of males yet.i have 12 plants in there.i only have room for 8.as soon as the males appear i have to transplant the rest to 3 gallon pots .i have a freind who grows also.i am gonna give him the females i cant fit.
my back room is starting to get stinky.i got some californa scents,gonna open up a can today.i have never used it b4 i heard it works great.
i will post some pics later on today.


----------



## sgtsmoke (Dec 23, 2006)

here are some pics.if you look at maxes bottom you can see where he is no longer a boy,cut off his balls and wee wee $1000 operation


----------



## lefty (Dec 23, 2006)

i cant stand cats , but your plants look good.


----------



## sgtsmoke (Dec 23, 2006)

cant w8 till the males show.dont want the ones in the small pots get rootbound.gonna transplant the females to bigger when males show.


----------



## sgtsmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

hey guys.
sorry i havent updated in a while i have been really busy theses days.my cat has to go to the vet every three days,he not doing to good got infection from **** on his cut.hes got a cone on his head and cant clean himself.i try but he fights and claws.

well my plants are doing good.i have 5 nice and strong females very healthy and staring to bud.i was hopeing to get 6/8 females.but all well 
i got 11 clones going,i made a cool clone box.the clones have been in there 1 week now and doing good.i got the olivias clone gell,and the clone salution.

no pics yet comming soon need batteries


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 2, 2007)

sgtsmoke said:
			
		

> hey guys.
> sorry i havent updated in a while i have been really busy theses days.my cat has to go to the vet every three days,he not doing to good got infection from **** on his cut.hes got a cone on his head and cant clean himself.i try but he fights and claws.
> 
> well my plants are doing good.i have 5 nice and strong females very healthy and staring to bud.i was hopeing to get 6/8 females.but all well
> ...


*Whats going on sgtsmoke. Sorry to here that your cat is sick mang. Nothing worse than a sick pet. Hope he or she gets better soon. We just got done going through a bunch of shite with our dog. She is 7 years old and is a diabetic. Has to get two shots a day. Anyway glad to here the ladies are doing great and you took some clones.  *


----------



## sgtsmoke (Jan 13, 2007)

i have been working on a new grow cab.i built two sections,one side is for clones and storage.18''X2'x12" the otherside is 30''x2'x2' for veging my clones.
i can grow them 24'' easy.i still have to make a shelf at 12'' high so the plants are closer to the light and when they get big i can take out the shelf.

my other plants that i had going,i got 4 females out of 12 plants.
i missed a hermie in the bunch and pollenated the other plants in the room.it looks just like my other females i got fooled lol.i am still new to growing so ill take it as learning curve.i think i may have caught them in time i hope.as soon as i saw the pollen i misted all my plants with water and cleand my room.it was over nite when the pollen sacks opend.so i hope i dont get seeds.i know its a wish but all well.here are some pics 

i still have to finish my new cab i need to cut out intake and exaust vents
gonna do it inth morning.


----------



## sgtsmoke (Jan 13, 2007)

i got board and did some more work on my box.
i did the exaust vents.now i have to work on the fan intake,got to get some fans first not sure what i am gonna use yet.i have some ideas.the light that i am using is a 150w floresent from sun system. ifound a piecs of glass from a refridgearator shelf and put it under my light,the glass really helped with the heat temps stay a 79 deg.i need to put some tape or something for the light leaks from the glass.i am going to get a better light,i want to get a 250w mh or a400w mh with 6'' air fittings and glass lens. i have a good blower fan from an old furnace i can use to vent the heat from the light.


----------



## sgtsmoke (Jan 13, 2007)

took some pics of my other plants in the flowering closet.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 13, 2007)

Lookin' good buddy!  Sorry I missed your question on the grow big.  Should blend it out till 3rd week or so, little less each week...till they are done stretching.

Looks like you will have a perpetual grow going soon with that cab. 

Best wishes get well soon to kitty.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 14, 2007)

thats a sweet cabinet man i give it an A+, looks like TBG might have some competition on the cabnet making.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 14, 2007)

That cabinet is kick ***!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 14, 2007)

*Whats going on sgtsmoke. Everything is looking great my friend. Got a nice new home built cab, ladies in flower, babies in veg. What more can a pot farmer ask for except maybe some dry smoke.   Anyway your doing a great job keep it up.  *


----------



## sgtsmoke (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks guys.
the cab still needs some work.ill get to it this week.
my cat max is doing great his infection is gone and healing good.hes finnaly jumping around and playing.and beggin for food.he still has to wear the ecoller.''lamp shade".


----------



## sgtsmoke (Jan 14, 2007)

i cant wait to smoke some of my weed.my last grow we sold almost all of it.we needed the money badly,i hate spending 60/80$ a week on pot.but pretty soon wee should have enough to last till next harvest.


----------



## sgtsmoke (Jan 18, 2007)

hey guys week 4 flowering.

my girls are looking good.starting to pack on the buds,there starting to get the trics i love to see.cant wait till they get really frosty,the short one in there is from an indoor mix that i orderd from planet skunk.i dont what strain that is but its friggen awsome,short and stinky she is definataly an oddball

i have been doing some work on my new cab.i did the intake yesterday i got 2 more of those vent covers.i wanted adjustable ones but didnt have ones that whould work for this project.so i got the standard ones.i built a defuser box so all that light wont shine thru.i then cut a hole the same size as my stanly blower fan,and attached it to the box.
the wood i used was cheap handy panel $2.50 for a 2X4 piece kinda crappy.didnt have much money for this project $60 was the buget.when i was at the store yesterday there was a sale going on for 2x4 3/4  lamanated plywood bright white.ohhhh man that was some nice **** solid and sturdy $5.50 a piece it was $10.well i bought 5 of them,i had to just dont tell my girlfriend he he.gonna save them for future projects.

my clones are doing very well i can defanitaly tell the two clones i took from that unknow strain the are so short.they look kinda bad today cause the fell over rite upside down and sat like that a long time,molly my cat did it tryn to get in there.so they are doing better.


----------



## sgtsmoke (Jan 18, 2007)

i also wanted to do some sort of co2 setup in one of the pics you can see the hose comming in .i am gonna attach a 2 18'fish tank bubblers on the celing over the plants.

man those hps lights are friggen bright.i have 1 400w hps 1 150w hps under the same hood 
then on the walls i have a 100w hps both sides.that sun system 150w flour kinda sucks for vegin
my clones are starting to stretch a bit.i need to get a mh light in there.theres one on this guys garage on the side of  me that looks nice lol.naw i cant do that,there is a 250w mh at home depot for 80 bucks.ill just have to take it apart and make my own hood.then i can use that 150w for my young cuttings in the other side of cab.
some needed attention is my ballast box.i have 3 ballast in there,i have had it like over 6 months now and i dont feel safe wires all over and shet like that.
that will be my next project to make there own boxes.i am good with sheet metal so i will come up with something.


----------



## sgtsmoke (Jan 18, 2007)

some pics of ice storm we had here


----------



## sgtsmoke (Jan 18, 2007)

i ordered some white widow seeds.will be here in a week,i want some more of that killer bud.i grew some a little while back and all my freinds want more.they said it was the best they ever smoked,so there wish will come true,ill prob have some almost done in may june.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 18, 2007)

*Whats up my busy friend. Everything is looking great sgtsmoke. Got some clone babies and some nice ladies in flower. Damn man your almost set. The only thing your missing is some dry bud and by the looks of things it won't be long before ya have some of that. Your doing a great job keep it up.  *


----------



## sgtsmoke (Jan 18, 2007)

i figure end of febuary my ladies will be done.then clones will go in flower,then my widows should be big enough to go in veg.im gonna clone the heck out of the widows.

i think i am gona get some 12 16' colas on them babies


----------

